
Switching from i3 to Sway on Ubuntu 20.04 - fanf2
https://www.autodidacts.io/switching-to-sway-wayland-from-i3-x11-ubuntu/
======
blaser-waffle
Good stuff, appreciate the configs and scripting details.

Not quite there myself, but was looking at jumping to a tiling WM, and not
being near xorg.

